# tough chicken.



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I cleaned a couple chickens. Meat looked good. Nice and big. But when I. Cooked em they is tough.. their around 7-8 months old. Any advice?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Low and slow is the best advice I can give. Whether it's the crock pot, boiling, roasting, ect low and slow and it's moist every time.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How did you cook them? 

I quarter mine, then roast the pieces at 375 for 40 minutes. Typically they are large pieces.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with Apyl ... (or the canner)


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I cooked some in water.. and fried some. The fried ones was like rubber. Lol.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The best thing I've found for older birds is canning them. Canning any meat will make it tender and older birds are best when used in soup.


----------

